# Blue Steel



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

The Perfect Gran Fondo bike.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Outstanding build, outstanding bike!

I'll file this pic away for the future build of my un-built Saronni. Love the contrast of the white and blue.

I'll watch for a ride report.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Beautifully done..................


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*LOVE the white*

Where did you get the tires?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Very well done. Nice work.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*tires*



OperaLover said:


> Where did you get the tires?


The tires are Vittoria Zaffiro Pros


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Now, I admit this might be plain malarchy, but I'd vote for white hoods on this hot rod. Something about the black hoods just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

tyres will be black after the first ride dude .....


----------



## sweeners (Jul 23, 2008)

*v. nice but what stem?*

Don't worry - the tyres will be fine. Front tyre in pic here went into a muddy ditch a few weeks ago. A ride in the rain cleans them up fine. 

But tell me - what stem is that? Here's my build. I've got an entry level Ritchey stem in black until I have the fit nailed and then I want something nice.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*f99*

That stem is the very elusive polished Syntace f99.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

The white Hudz are great....for about a week. Keep 'em clean or they will turn a nasty "smokers tooth" yellow.


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hudz*

I wonder if you got a bad pair. I have the exact same frame built up with white bar tape, seat and hoods. I have 400 mi on it and no discoloration what so ever...


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

very nice. i love the retro paint job on a steel bike. not so much on carbon frames.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

Alex_C said:


> I wonder if you got a bad pair. I have the exact same frame built up with white bar tape, seat and hoods. I have 400 mi on it and no discoloration what so ever...


I didn't notice the discolouration until 6-8 months of riding. Ok, so that was 3-4k down the road, and the grips themselves were in good shape. They had developed a less than sparkling tint to them.

IF the Hudz guys are listening. I will gladly send you my off-white pair in exchange for new ones if you want to "study" them.


----------

